# Vaginal Mesh Excision



## rachell1976 (Oct 23, 2009)

How to code?

PROCEDURE:  The patient was brought to the operating room arena and
given general anesthesia.  She had a complete vaginal prep performed,
and her peritoneum was prepped and draped as well.  A weighted speculum
was placed.  Her labia were retracted with 2-0 silk suture.

Cystoscopic examination was performed.  Bladder failed to demonstrate
any areas of erosion, stones, foreign bodies, or tumors.  I then used a
Metzenbaum scissors to cut along the midline of the anterior vaginal
wall.  The mesh was tightly intertwined with the anterior vaginal wall,
and I essentially had to pick at it with a forceps.  With persistence,
palpable and visible mesh was excised along the exposed area of her
previous midline incision along the anterior vaginal wall.  After
removing the exposed mesh, I performed another cystoscopic examination.
The bladder was free of any trauma or perforations.  I elected not to
leave a Foley catheter.  A vaginal packing was placed.  The patient
tolerated the procedure well and was taken to recovery in stable
condition.


----------



## daniel (Aug 13, 2020)

rachell1976 said:


> How to code?
> 
> PROCEDURE:  The patient was brought to the operating room arena and
> given general anesthesia.  She had a complete vaginal prep performed,
> ...


57295 vs 57287. based on this it's 57295. But my experience leads me to ask is this really a mesh or sling removal? They used this term interchangably.


----------

